# Mail.ru agent substitute?

## molot

Hello all.

So I have a couple of friends in Russia. And they use Mail.ru Agent as an instant messenger. I wanna to be able to talk with them on my Gentoo. But it's hard to google solution in english  :Very Happy:  and whilst I can read Russian, given I have time, I suck at writing in your language. So plz don't send me to google.

What can I use to talk with people on Mail.ru Agent?

----------

## fank

Hi,

have you tried to install it under wine?

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=15486

I know that the status is "garbage" but tests there are almost two years old...

well, there is another way

http://linuxopen.ru/2008/02/15/mail.ru-agent-v-linux.html

text is on russian but it ships with screenshots so it should be easy to install

and there described installation under debian based distro

if you unfamiliar with it - there is only one command to just install kopete - use emerge kopete in gentoo

cheers!

----------

## neocrust

Well... Mail.ru agent not support Linux.

But you can use alternative clients with MRIM (mail.ru protocol) support - qutim (available in portage) and myagent-im  :Wink: 

----------

## molot

 *fank wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> have you tried to install it under wine?

 One thing that NEVER worked properly under wine for me is networking. So basically I can use it to run special software (like the one to create artificial holograms patterns) or play local games, but nothing more.

neocrust thank you, I'll try today  :Very Happy: 

----------

